# Field Photos



## Ljilly28

This is Tango's mom, and a pretty sweet action photo. She is owned by Sharon Long, and is Kuventre's You Were Born Ta'Fly MH aka Sarah.


----------



## SunGold

Ljilly28 said:


> This is Tango's mom, and a pretty sweet action photo. She is owned by Sharon Long, and is Kuventre's You Were Born Ta'Fly MH aka Sarah.


Look at her power through that water - great photo!


----------



## AmbikaGR

I will do mine by dog.
These are of Oriana last summer. She is about 4 months old in these


----------



## olik

I wish i can see it bigger.


----------



## AmbikaGR

These are of Lucy


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

Hank,

Shes one gorgeous retriever. All your your girls are good looking.


----------



## AmbikaGR

And of course Keeper


----------



## SunGold

Here are some of my gang...


----------



## Klamath Gold

Wow. Nice photos everyone!


----------



## K9-Design

Here is Fisher!


----------



## sammydog

Awwww, I love all the pictures!!!

Here is Mira


----------



## missmarstar

I love seeing these dogs do what they were bred to do.


----------



## Ljilly28

These photos make my heart beat faster! Keeper looks so joyful out there, Hank. Mira loves her work, it's easy to see. Arent Fisher and Orinana father and daughter?









Tango at almost 4 months
and her dad Stoney
















And Tally will run his first JH in April


----------



## hotel4dogs

those photos just made my day! What gorgeous dogs. Proof that they can be beautiful, and talented, at the same time.


----------



## Ljilly28

SunGold said:


> Here are some of my gang...


Look at that water entry!


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Delmarva Heart Act To Follow "Margo" (2 JH legs)










Delmarva's Talk Of The Town WC JH TDI CGC "Padraig" (Margo's son)










Delmarva's Applejack "Cider" (Margo's son - owned by GRF member ksipola) 6 months old in photo










Creeksidefrm's Prom Queen "Shine" (4 months old in photo)


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow,they are all beautiful, and especially Padraig. By coincidence Tango's name is Topbrass Everlore Talk of The Town(after the New Yorker magazine) and my mom's name is Margo. She was named Margo after my grampa's horse!


----------



## Debles

Amazing shots and gorgeous goldens!
Hank, that first pic of Lucy (the one in your sig) is my very favorite!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Ljilly28 said:


> These photos make my heart beat faster! Keeper looks so joyful out there, Hank. Mira loves her work, it's easy to see. Arent Fisher and Orinana father and daughter?


Thanks Jill! And yes Oriana is a Fisher daughter. Is he not just the coolest dog? :dblthumb2


----------



## AmbikaGR

Debles said:


> Hank, that first pic of Lucy (the one in your sig) is my very favorite!


 
Thank you!
The first two in Lucy's post and all four in Keeper's post were taken at the GRCC National back in 2005 when it was hosted by the Toronto club. The grounds were extremely picturesque. I also got GREAT obedience and agilty photos that weekend. It was worth the trip just for the photos!


----------



## Debles

I LOVE Keeper's shots too!


----------



## sammydog

Awww! Love all the pictures, the puppy ones are just too cute!


----------



## Ljilly28

Hank and Anney, do you do your own field training?


----------



## tippykayak

Well, Gus wasn't officially a "field" dog, as he was never trained on birds, but he certainly thought that fetching tennis balls in the water was a job, and I can't resist any opportunity to post this, my favorite photo of him: 











And if I'm posting Gus photos, I should post Comet photos, right? Right! He's also not bird-trained, but he certainly runs through the woods in a pretty way.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Ljilly28 said:


> Hank and Anney, do you do your own field training?


Yes I do, Jill.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I love these pictures-nothing prettier than a Golden in the water and the woods


----------



## moverking

Tippy, that picture of Gus is simply awesome! I've never seen a better capture of muscle in motion....I can feel his energy in that stretch, wow


----------



## K9-Design

Jill, I guess I can say I do my own training in that, I've never put Fisher with someone else to train or have someone else handle him. I did his training for JH/WC/WCX myself. But I am totally new at training for Senior and beyond and rely exclusively on my field instructor/guru/mastermind Glenda Manucy, who is Oriana's breeder as well. She lives 2 hrs north of me and I go once a week to train with her, then train on my own 1 to 2 times a week. There is absolutely no way I could do this without her, and she is a fantastic teacher and trainer.


----------



## EvanG

Golden running re-entry water blind as part of a Tune-up Drill in Vancouver.

EvanG


----------



## Klamath Gold

Wow, I love seeing goldens running that hard on blinds!

I have a very poor quality shot of Amber running KRD and she is a blur! Quality too poor to post.

Nice shots everyone.


----------



## gil1075

What beautiful dogs, I can't wait for the camper to open and back at the lake every weekend, Penny will love it.


----------



## bert

Great pictures guys  post more if you have them!


----------



## JDandBigAm

Ljilly28 said:


> This is Tango's mom, and a pretty sweet action photo. She is owned by Sharon Long, and is Kuventre's You Were Born Ta'Fly MH aka Sarah.


 I was at Sharon Long's home years ago and left a bitch to be bred to Ric O Shay Barty. The thing I remember most is being chased by geese and Sharon holding them off with a pitchfork, ha!


----------



## Ljilly28

Happy said:


> I was at Sharon Long's home years ago and left a bitch to be bred to Ric O Shay Barty. The thing I remember most is being chased by geese and Sharon holding them off with a pitchfork, ha!


That is a priceless story and a hillarious memory. I don't think that Tom Long has recovered from the loss of great dog Ric O Shay Barty! They have so many, many good stories about that dog.


----------



## 3459

I am loving this thread! Both the photographs and the goldens in action are breathtakingly beautiful! I hoping y'all have a lot more of these pics and are inclined to share. This thread needs to keep going. :smooch:


----------



## otis spunkmeyer

*Field Dogs Photos*

There are a bunch of "action" shots on our web site if you all want to check them out ! Many of these are puppies we sent to Europe and they do a different kind of thing over there. Also while you are there, vote for Cooper at Bissel.
Some of these posted shots are beautiful! Evan is that Vancouver, BC?


----------



## EvanG

otis spunkmeyer said:


> Evan is that Vancouver, BC?


Yes, it is - on the island near Merville. I'll be back to give another seminar there in April.

EvanG


----------



## Tatnall

EvanG said:


> Yes, it is - on the island near Merville. I'll be back to give another seminar there in April.
> 
> EvanG


Nice place. My pup came from there.


----------



## Ljilly28

I guess Tango is going to have some half siblings on her mom Sarah MH 's side. Sarah MH is being bred to a nice Topbrass MH, WCX ***. Those will be some birdy pups, for sure.

http://www.sarahpups.com/


----------



## DNL2448

Those are wonderful action shots. We are doing a mock hunt test tomorrow, I'll try to take some photos, but it is supposed to rain, so maybe? Maybe not?


----------



## DCPakaMOM

Can any of you please adopt me along with Bailey and Coda??? We are all easily trainable, well maybe Bailey and Coda are more easily trained than I am. We are all eager to learn and heck, we are even nice to hang around with!


----------



## esSJay

missmarstar said:


> I love seeing these dogs do what they were bred to do.


Amen to that!!



tippykayak said:


> Well, Gus wasn't officially a "field" dog, as he was never trained on birds, but he certainly thought that fetching tennis balls in the water was a job, and I can't resist any opportunity to post this, my favorite photo of him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I'm posting Gus photos, I should post Comet photos, right? Right! He's also not bird-trained, but he certainly runs through the woods in a pretty way.


 Tippy your dogs are beautiful.. I love that first picture - can't get a better action shot than that! He's gorgeous!


----------



## sammydog

Here are some newer field photos of Mira. These were from the WC in April '09.


----------



## Ljilly28

Mira has on a Gatorade Player of the Game face: pure intensity. I love these photos of her.


----------



## Ljilly28

Klamath Gold said:


> Wow, I love seeing goldens running that hard on blinds!










Saco club


----------



## sammydog

Thanks! Mira does love those birds! 

I love the running hard pictures. The middle one looks like the photographer may get run over!


----------



## Noey

poooor ducks! Noah only goes after 'stuffed" ducks. I'm sure he would love to do the real thing. 

Not a game person, but Noah would love it. Curious question though. Do you guys have to give your goldens extra shots for protection against germs from birds?


----------



## Swampcollie

Noey said:


> Curious question though. Do you guys have to give your goldens extra shots for protection against germs from birds?


From the birds? No, but we do a few vaccines that most pet owners would choose to skip, Lepto, Lyme, Rattlesnake (in the south), and use Frontline monthly without fail for Tics. We have things on hand to deal with bouts of Giardia that field dogs are exposed to on a daily basis (ponds). 

Ducks and Pheasants that were healthy prior to their demise are for the most part harmless to the dogs.


----------



## Klamath Gold

I havent checked in for a while and there are some really nice photos being posted. Great job guys and gals.

Hand


----------



## JeanninePC99

We aren't into hunting (though I have an uncle who clearly wants to give Baxter a shot at that), but here are a few pic of Baxter in the water.

An ocean swim, 12 months old:









At one of our lakes (there were four other retrievers in the water this day...it was so cute!):


----------



## Swampcollie

Here's a few of the pup training on Saturday. 


Watch Em!











Angel!











Here!











Heel!


----------



## sammydog

Angel is so BIG! Great pictures!


----------



## Swampcollie

sammydog said:


> Angel is so BIG! Great pictures!


She turned six months old today. She's just starting to pass the gawky stage and develop some coordination again. She's between 40 and 45 pounds now and growing a bit slower. Her sister Rhonda is about 3/4" taller and five pounds heavier.


----------



## Klamath Gold

Very nice photos. Thanks for posting. Its good to see one doing it right.

_Grumpy at the pup regards_.
Randy


----------



## sammydog

Swampcollie said:


> She turned six months old today. She's just starting to pass the gawky stage and develop some coordination again. She's between 40 and 45 pounds now and growing a bit slower. Her sister Rhonda is about 3/4" taller and five pounds heavier.


Well its great to see some new pictures of her. They grow up SO fast!


----------



## otis spunkmeyer

*Dutch In Action (For Sale)*

Hey here's Dutch, my 11 month old. He has been through all of his yard basics and is doing doubles. He has a flasy style and he is too good looking. If anyone knows of someone wanting to avoid the baby parts and get a well started dog, please send them my way!

[email protected]


----------



## Ljilly28

Dutch is a very handsome boy. Is he a house dog?


----------



## otis spunkmeyer

*Dutch in the House*

He gets his shifts in the house. When there are 5 inthe house hold they can not all do it at once or we would be needing serious psychiatric care!


Lee


----------



## Klamath Gold

I have seen Dutch in person and he is indeed a nice looking boy.
Randy


----------



## Swampcollie

Angel was out ing the lake for a little water work this morning.....












One more....


----------



## sammydog

Great new pictures of Angel! What a good water dog!

Here are a couple pictures of Mira and Barley from field training on Saturday

Mira returning from a retrieve









Mira water retrieve









Barley and his bumper









Mira Takeoff!









The Goldens


----------



## Ljilly28

What excellent goldens. Nice work Mira and Barley!


----------



## DNL2448

That is an AWESOME shot of all the Goldens together! What a fun group you must have. The shot of Mira stretched out is my favorite.


----------



## sammydog

DNL2448 said:


> That is an AWESOME shot of all the Goldens together! What a fun group you must have. The shot of Mira stretched out is my favorite.


Thanks! I love that picture of Mira too. Those are a few of the Goldens in the Inland Valley Retriever Club. From left to right: Lucy, Rocket, Barley, Mira, Kona, Windy, Scout, Sage and Jill

I posted more pictures: http://www.sdgoldens.com/news2009/field_8.1.09/index.html


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Hi ,
I have a question for the Breeder here in the Forum that also either go hunting or do Field trials with their Goldens. Do the Puppies ever contract Giardia or other deseses from the Mother dog? How do you protect the pups or do you not take Mom out during taking care of the pups? It's pure interrest and not to offent anyone. BTW great pictures of your dogs everyone!
Thank you,


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Noey said:


> poooor ducks! Noah only goes after 'stuffed" ducks. I'm sure he would love to do the real thing.


ROFL...Gracie is a stuffed duck girl too. She could never do a real duck, because we'd only get pieces back:doh:.


----------



## Hudson

Wonderful photos !


----------



## DNL2448

Bogart'sMom said:


> Hi ,
> I have a question for the Breeder here in the Forum that also either go hunting or do Field trials with their Goldens. Do the Puppies ever contract Giardia or other deseses from the Mother dog? How do you protect the pups or do you not take Mom out during taking care of the pups? It's pure interrest and not to offent anyone. BTW great pictures of your dogs everyone!
> Thank you,


When we got Dooley, he came with a raging case of Giardia and a urinary tract infection (plus a week later a tape worm was found). It was the middle of December and he was kept in a 75 degree kennel prior to being shipped out here. I'm sure the Giardia came from either his mother or I have a suspicion he was fed raw meat. The breeder swears the tape worm was from our mosquito's we have here in Southern Oregon, she may be right, though I have yet to see a mosquito in 3 feet of snow and sub zero temperatures :no:. 

When I bred my Goldens, I always had health checks prior, during and after pregnancy and never hunted with the bitch while she was nursing. So, I never had a problem with Giardia in the puppies.


----------



## Swampcollie

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2096&aid=739

Giardia is common in many regions. It is found in many ponds, streams and lakes. In some locals it is virtually impossible to swim your dog without risking exposure to Giardia. Because of this, many adult dogs carry the cyst form of the paracite and pass it on to their offspring.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Bogart'sMom said:


> Hi ,
> I have a question for the Breeder here in the Forum that also either go hunting or do Field trials with their Goldens. Do the Puppies ever contract Giardia or other deseses from the Mother dog?


The pups can contract many different things from the dam and other dogs especially when they are very young.



Bogart'sMom said:


> How do you protect the pups or do you not take Mom out during taking care of the pups?


I can not speak for all breeders but I really think you would be hard pressed to find many breeders who take the dams anywhere while they are still caring for the pups up to the time the pups are weaned. 
Also as I said in the first answer the pups are susceptible to germs from any dog. That is why you will see breeders not permit visitors to see pups till they are 5 weeks old or so.


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Swampcollie said:


> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2096&aid=739Giardia is common in many regions. It is found in many ponds, streams and lakes. In some locals it is virtually impossible to swim your dog without risking exposure to Giardia. Because of this, many adult dogs carry the cyst form of the paracite and pass it on to their offspring.


Giardia can be contracted almost anywhere. It's just as likely for a dog to get Giardia in his own back yard, as from a pond or lake. Once a dog has giardia, he is a carrier for life. I believe I've seen statistics that say perhaps 90% of all dogs carry giardia. Normally the immune system controls it's growth and keeps it in check, so most dogs are asymptomatic (show no signs), unless the immune sytem is weakened by stress or other causes.


----------



## Ljilly28

I went to the hunt tests at West Thompson Dam in Putnam , Ct(where nationals were for field stuff)to cheer on Finn&Gus' dad in finishing his MH, while letting Tally see the real deal before running his first JH. I had to smile at this familiar northeastern sight/fixture:


----------

